# Motorcycles



## ShavedMonkey

~Images deleted


----------



## snuffy




----------



## mylegacy412

I'd bet anything I'm faster around a track 

cool pics tho. man i can't wait for the season to start. bike is at my friends shop right now, we are prepping for paint.


----------



## battlestation

Portrait of my friends bike. Which i dropped  (only a very little scratch)


----------



## snuffy




----------



## vegas

I just started my photo class but I thought I would throw this one in since we are on the motorcycle topic. Any criticism is welcome and appreciated.


----------



## Brokepilot

Took these pictures of my buddy's 2005 Harley Fat Boy yesterday.


1) Left Side





2) Air Cleaner 





3) Right Side


----------



## drgibson

Here are a few photos of my toys. Tell me what you think.

#1





#2





#3


----------



## drgibson

Hey ShavedMonkey next time you're at the track try to slow your shutter speed down and track the bikes this will blur the background and give the feel of motion. Depending on their speed about 1/60 should do it.

Here is an example.


----------



## hamburger

drgibson said:


> Here are a few photos of my toys. Tell me what you think.


 
Nice shots - bikes not quite my cup of tea, though...


----------



## hamburger

mylegacy412 said:


> i can't wait for the season to start.



Season? What season?

Season's all year round...


----------



## ShavedMonkey

NAHH!! THE SEASON IS JUST NOW STARTING!! W00000T!!!! 


p.s. GO NICKYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alex06

Just a snapshot (obviously) of the RZ 500 with the R1 behind it. Can't believe we got a two-stroke registered in California!


----------



## Orgnoi1

Canon 1D Mark II, Canon 200/1.8L
1/250, f/2.8, ISO50


----------



## hamburger

That's what they call gliding, right?

How photogenic was he after - what I assume to be - the inevitable fall?????


----------



## hamburger

Thought I'd just share a few of my photos taken over the last few years (haven't really gone into motorcycle photography mode yet, so far I've taken more or less a chronicler's position on tours and such which won't really interest anyone who hasn't been present):

One of my women cyclist friends' petrol tank after a particularly vicious downpour:






my very own topcase after the previous few hours' constant drizzle and sludge (with one of the other girls' scathing comment, translating into "SOW", added)





my reflection in my now-ex-boyfriend's exhaust (I was then restricted to his little digicam):





and the very same exhaust plus a few more on one of the Elbe ferries:


----------



## hamburger

ShavedMonkey said:


> NAHH!! THE SEASON IS JUST NOW STARTING!! W00000T!!!!


 
Don't tell me you're what we call a "Saisonschwuchtel", i.e. "seasonal fairy/poofter/***got" ?????


----------



## ShavedMonkey

hamburger said:


> Don't tell me you're what we call a "Saisonschwuchtel", i.e. "seasonal fairy/poofter/***got" ?????



Um..excuse me? Here in Virginia, between the months of November and March the weather is such that riding is nearly impossible. HOWEVER, because I am a stubborn female with a severe addiction to riding, unless is it pouring rain or 10 below freezing, I am always up for a ride. Also, the "season" that I speak of is the Moto GP race season which runs from March until November. 

As for a few posts prior.. there is no "inevitable fall" in that picture. That is how they take turns in those types of races.


----------



## drgibson

And you don't want to fall down with skiked or studded tires. Ouch


----------



## Orgnoi1

no falling there... the ice bikes run hundreds of studs... although not the same as you seen on some AMA-Sponsored racing... some of the canadian and euro ice racing involved long pointed spikes... these are actually screws specially designed for the ice...with shapened edges...



hamburger said:


> That's what they call gliding, right?
> 
> How photogenic was he after - what I assume to be - the inevitable fall?????


----------



## hamburger

Ooops - BIG misunderstanding here! No offence intended!!!!!



ShavedMonkey said:


> Um..excuse me? Here in Virginia, between the months of November and March the weather is such that riding is nearly impossible.
> ...
> the "season" that I speak of is the Moto GP race season which runs from March until November.



Okay, I guess an explanation is in order - over here, when we speak of "the season" we mean the season for cycling. Lots of people don't have their bikes taxed and registered over the winter months (roughly Oct/Nov - Feb/Mar depending on hardiness) and you don't see many bikes on the roads then. What's in between is known as "the season".



ShavedMonkey said:


> HOWEVER, because I am a stubborn female with a severe addiction to riding, unless is it pouring rain or 10 below freezing, I am always up for a ride.



Same here. Mind you, I draw the line at freezing - unless I can be absolutely sure the roads are absolutely bone-dry! Oh, and fog definitely puts me off riding, too.


----------



## hamburger

Orgnoi1 said:


> no falling there... the ice bikes run hundreds of studs... although not the same as you seen on some AMA-Sponsored racing... some of the canadian and euro ice racing involved long pointed spikes... these are actually screws specially designed for the ice...with shapened edges...



Couldn't make any of those out in the pic - maybe I should seriously be thinking about new prescription glasses... 
And as we never get that sort of ice in these parts I'm just not familiar with this side of the sport at all.


----------



## Orgnoi1

hamburger said:


> Couldn't make any of those out in the pic - maybe I should seriously be thinking about new prescription glasses...
> And as we never get that sort of ice in these parts I'm just not familiar with this side of the sport at all.


 
Actually thats a compliment... =) when shooting ice racing you generally want perspective of motion... meaning the wheels moving not stopped still... so I did my job  

If you look here:
http://trjphotography-rossm.fotopic.net/c1174044.html

There are a lot of stopped action pics that you can see the studs in... this was done back with my older 1D and was one of the first times using the set up on the ice... so I had a lot more stopped pics then I do now shooting... =)


----------



## Hair Bear

My contribution


----------



## hamburger

Orgnoi1 said:


> Actually thats a compliment... =) when shooting ice racing you generally want perspective of motion... meaning the wheels moving not stopped still... so I did my job
> 
> If you look here:
> http://trjphotography-rossm.fotopic.net/c1174044.html
> 
> There are a lot of stopped action pics that you can see the studs in...



Okay, point taken!
Thanks for showing a blind bat what's what... ;-)


----------



## mylegacy412

ShavedMonkey said:


> NAHH!! THE SEASON IS JUST NOW STARTING!! W00000T!!!!
> 
> 
> p.s. GO NICKYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!


nicky is garbage.


----------



## ASCSurveyor

Finally another hobby I can photowhore...


----------



## wesd

Here is my new toy 2007 Honda Rebel 250.


----------



## ShavedMonkey

First trackday of the season for us! Yay! I took 946 pictures and my head hurts too much to look through all of them again. I'm worn out and sunburnt but here's a few pics...

~Images deleted


----------



## elle

streetfighter


----------



## xs400

Northern California Coast

1.






2.





3.





4.






4.


----------



## wvlax21

ok i'll play...


----------



## alan927

1.






2.






3.






4.






5.






6.


----------



## CopenKagan

A shot of my '07 Honda Shadow Sprit 750.


----------



## Goldeeno




----------



## dzustaparadox

Not sure how to respond.....


----------



## hawee99

Trailridge road at Rocky Mountain National Forrest in Colorado. Apparently the highest paved road in Northern Colorado


----------



## Stratman

a little freestyle , and Team KTM pits


----------



## lockwood81

FJ1200





Magna


----------



## The Phototron

Until I get a motorcycle myself I hate everyone who got one, and when I get one I will be hating everyone who's got a better one.

Er...here's the picture:


----------



## sm3287

Here's my contribution. Suzuki GSX-R600. Might have over did it with Photoshop, looked cool to me.


----------



## TCimages




----------



## el_shorty




----------



## TCimages

Nice work Rene. You have some amazing work on our site! Looks like we get shots from some of the same places.  You captured the drifting really well.


----------



## el_shorty

TCimages said:


> Nice work Rene. You have some amazing work on our site! Looks like we get shots from some of the same places.  You captured the drifting really well.



Thanks for the comment!
Your work is amazing too, I specially like the insects gallery. And yeah you're right, we go to some of the same places. I just have a question, where did you take the photos of the bald eagle and the wingless wasp?


----------



## TCimages

thank you Rene.  I got the Eagle at Mason Neck.  They require a tremendous amount of patience.  One day i'll get a great shot.  

The wasp was taken in West Viriginia.  It was the first I had ever seen one.  I had no idea what it was.


----------



## ShavedMonkey

2007 AMA Big Kahuna Nationals @ VIR!!!!

~Images deleted


----------



## wildmaven

Arghghghh...there's a pole coming out of his head......... (runs off to photoshop.....)


----------



## Roger

Here's one from a magazine feature I did a few months ago...it didn't appear in the mag like this, I altered it for the washed out 60's magazine look.


----------



## Doug

Here are a few of a 1993 CBR 900RR hard to believe that there are 42000 miles on this one.

(1) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(2) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(3)


----------



## castrol

My contribution...


----------



## Goldeeno

Two from last night, static tho.


----------



## HatMan

castrol said:


> My contribution...



Awesome pics Castrol!

Here are a couple of mine from the local superbike track a couple of weekends ago... (if you look just to the left of the R.A.T. logo on the first pic, you can see my McCarthy Photographic logo!)












Just a couple from hundreds at my site covering the last two seasons...

Regards,


----------



## lockwood81

Out on A1A this weekend in Daytona Beach.


----------



## intheQ

It's not mine, but I did get bitten by the cycle bug.
Springtime here I come. lol


----------



## Heck




----------



## Heck




----------



## TCimages

RC


----------



## Heck

/\/\/\

Thats cool


----------



## Mesoam

triumph is mine, FMX show second in line


----------



## lockwood81




----------



## MissMia

Hubby's Harley


----------



## mr.jangles




----------



## DragonHeart

EXIF Data:
Make FUJIFILM || Model FinePix F20 
Aperture Value f/4.4 || Color Space sRGB 
Exposure Bias Value 0 EV || Exposure Program Program Flash No Flash
Focal Length 8 mm || ISO 100 || Metering Mode Multi-Segment 
Shutter Speed Value 1/190 sec || Date/Time Mon 02 Apr 2007 12:36:17 AM MST


----------



## ASCSurveyor

Started with this 3 years ago:






Taken a few days ago w/ 44K on the clock:


----------



## MissMia

My neighbor's Harley. A quick shot from yesterday.


----------



## freelunch




----------



## Vinnie90

That knuckle is absolutely killer.  What mag was it for?



Roger said:


> Here's one from a magazine feature I did a few months ago...it didn't appear in the mag like this, I altered it for the washed out 60's magazine look.


----------



## Vinnie90

My Bike: 150,000 + miles and still killen it




















And how my P&s looked after I dropped it going 25mph.


----------



## Roger

Vinnie that was for Heavy Duty Mag in Australia a while back....yep nice Knuck alrighty....your pics are very cool, good perspectives. Have you checked out the Jocky Journal?


----------



## Vinnie90

Cool Roger, yeah I joined the JJ back in 2005. And then all of a sudden the "bobber" was the cool thing to have and it got out of hand there.  I read the board at least twice a day, but only from a few people that I have a ton of respect for.  What's your handle on there?  


Edit: I also checked out your site, and I've seen quite a few posts with your photos in 'em.   Awesome shots!


----------



## Roger

hey Vinnie I had a feeling you might be a member....my name on there is mrlowlight. I was put onto the JJ by my good mate Guy of Greasy Kulture....I'm shooting a few bikes from here in Italy for him soon. Thanks for the comment on my pics, appreciated.


----------



## Vinnie90

Very cool. I have every issue of GK and love it. Best mag I have ever seen.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

He pulled over to work on it under my window. Couldn't resist taking the pic.


----------



## pez

My '03 Suzuki SV1000S, from above


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Nice color.


----------



## Philmar

Family on motorcycle on highway near Jaipur, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## pez

Philmar said:


> Family on motorcycle on highway near Jaipur, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr



Insane! :O


----------



## Philmar

Yeah there's still room for a fourth...in 12 months time we'll see.


----------



## Philmar

Born to be wild - Amritsar. India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## jcdeboever

Neat


----------



## pez

Fred von den Berg said:


> View attachment 136098


Half-a-Beemer!


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F with eye level prism, 55mm f/3.5 micro pre-ai, TriX shot at 400 using sunny 16 method, HC110 B for 6 min, rapid fix, Epson V800. It was cold, 23°. These were in a display window. Man, I love TriX

1. Vintage Honda


 

2. Vintage Honda Side


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F3HP, 50mm 1.8, Acros 100, HC 110 B


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## smoke665

jcdeboever said:


> Nikon F3HP, 50mm 1.8, Acros 100, HC 110 B



JC I first glanced at this, then did a double take on the reflection. This is awesome!!!  Nominated for POTM


----------



## jcdeboever

smoke665 said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nikon F3HP, 50mm 1.8, Acros 100, HC 110 B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JC I first glanced at this, then did a double take on the reflection. This is awesome!!!
Click to expand...

Good eye my brother. Thought all was lost after two weeks.... Lol


----------



## smoke665

jcdeboever said:


> Thought a was lost after two weeks.... Lol



I just saw it. That's what I hate about the themes, seems like images get buried before you have a chance to really look at them.


----------



## jcdeboever

smoke665 said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought a was lost after two weeks.... Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw it. That's what I hate about the themes, seems like images get buried before you have a chance to really look at them.
Click to expand...

I like the themes, they don't feel as pretentious....lol. I really worked that scene for what it's worth


----------



## texxter

Colorado trails... out of this world landscapes!


----------



## zulu42

jcdeboever said:


> I really worked that scene for what it's worth



It shows. The elements are all deliberate. The framing, the bricks, the pedestrians... how long did you stand there waiting for the moment? lol.

I zoomed in to the reflection expecting to see you there...

Heck of a shot.


----------



## pez

Just my old GSX650F back from service ($$$), 6-year-overdue factory recall, and a successful all day ride in the local mountains


----------



## Fujidave

Harley Davidson by Dave, on Flickr


----------

